# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  aprender magia de un curso o de libros?

## maxib

donde es mejor aprender magia? de una escuela o de libros??

----------


## mayico

como aprendes lengua castellana? y matematicas?

si coges un libro aprenderás, y si vas a la escuela tambien aprenderás, pero... que tal si vas a la escuela y refuerzas con libros? vamos en todas las escuelas donde se estudia matemáticas recibes clases y refuerzas con el libro no se si me explico pero vamos...

----------


## shark

libros, que todo lo que cuesta, se valora mucho más.

Y luego clases de las buenas.  8-)

----------


## Jog

Me parece que la mejor forma de aprender es mezclando ambas...
A mi... (y creo que a muchos) me pasa que cada vez que agarro un libro y veo los primeros juegos automáticos... me salto hasta los capitulos en los que se enseñan técnicas... y paso por alto muchos detalles...
Por otra parte, muchas veces las traducciones de libros no son tan exactas como deberían, entonces no queda claro el movimiento.. por citar un ejemplo, todavía no se como debe verse y hacerse un enfile... Por eso creo que un mago profesional puede tapar muchos huecos que dejan los libros.

----------


## Ayy

yo recomendaria empezar con clases, pero con un libro sencillo debajo del brazo, pros de aprender solo : vas a tu ritmo. contras: no entiendes todo a la perfeccion...

debes mirarlo tu...

----------


## petty777

cooincido te conviene mesclar ambas pero no acelerarte ni saltear tecnicas

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

La mejor forma de estudiar...

Si utilizas libros, no hacer eso de que usas el libro, pero te saltas partes o dejas las complicadas porque no te salen a la primera. Un libro requiere esfuerzo, y esa es la mejor manera de aprender, esforzándote, dándolo todo, o casi todo si hay cosas que te ocupen tiempo y ganas. Obviamente, un sólo libro no vale. Tienes que apoyarte en varios para tapar las carencias del otro.

Si vas a clases, pues no lo sé, porque no puedo asistir a ningún sitio, pero supongo que si el lugar es profesional, bueno, tacatá, te exigirá el uso de libros, la lectura atenta y pausada, el esfuerzo de antes, pero con la ayuda de un mago que te guiará en tus dudas. La cosa es que un profesor, si es aprovechado, es aquél que te resuelve las dudas de lo que ya sabes.

----------


## Mindcraft

Yo uso libros o dvd (ya que no hay escuelas ni cursos en donde vivo) aunque te vendria bien uno que otro curso 8-)

----------


## Duard

Yo empezé hace un uño y poco a comprarme los libros y juegos en la tienda y practicandolos yo solo me ha ido bien y lo domino. Pero nunca una persona sola conseguiraa dominar los juegos igual de bien que si un mago profesional nos supervisa y nos ayuda a corregir nuestros errores.

Además en una escuela de magia te enseñaran a confeccionar las actuaciones, como dirigirte al público, perfeccionar técnicas, ...

Si solo quieres aprender unos cuantos juegos para entretener a la gente es mejor libro, pero si te gusta la magia y estás interesado en el tema en un curso podras mejorar.

----------


## Duard

Precismante hoy me he decidido a apuntamrer a una escuela de magia y me he ido a inscdribir  :D  que el curso empieza en Febrero.

----------

